
Depression Is Now the Leading Cause of Illness and Disability Worldwide - clumsysmurf
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/03/who-depression-is-now-leading-cause-of-ill-health-worldwide.html
======
RandomOpinion
The underlying publication from the World Health Organization on which the
article is based seems to be "Depression and Other Common Mental Disorders -
Global Health Estimates" and is available at the following link:

[http://www.who.int/mental_health/management/depression/preva...](http://www.who.int/mental_health/management/depression/prevalence_global_health_estimates/en/)

------
tim333
The numbers must vary a lot depending on the definitions you use. I mean if
you include everyone who's depressed sometimes you'd get about 100% of the
population and if you don't think it's a real illness you'd get about 0%. I
suspect it becomeing the leading cause is more down to changing definitions
than the world getting more depressed.

------
mikbor
Very interesting.

